# Holstein Steers Heavily Discounted.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/large-holstein-steer-discounts-seen-as-packers-reduce-slaughter-naa-betsy-jibben/


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Right now they're still buying them here and they'll take all the black and whites they can get. But you're right they are cheap and I'd say they're getting closer to 60 than 80


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Oops and me with a barnfull. Back to selling halves.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

When I think back about the length of time it takes to finish a Holstein steer not being pushed hard on pasture, when I think back about that length of time, we were getting $450 to $750 for 2 day old Holstein bull calves.... Old adage holds true, the quickest cure for high prices is high prices.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Mine go to right around 1000 on pasture with a little added feed at a year. I guess I'll keep them on pasture rotation for another year. Still going to keep buying as they are cheap right now and prices are bound to come back. I need them at at least .75


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tyson is out of the market so JBS is stealing them.This is what happened when they let the packer concentration get to where it is.JBS will pay up if someone bids against them.I've sold Holestines with in $4 of blacks at auction,and it was JBS bidding against Tyson so they can pay it for good cattle.

Dairy cow numbers are up 4.5% since 2009.Half of them are hfrs so the number of hol steers is a mere drop in the bucket compared to all the fat cattle in the US.

Hmmm I wonder how much meat JBS is shipping in from other countries?By the way JBS is a Brazilian Co with packing plants there.Pretty sure they own a huge amount of cattle and feedlots there also.

Tysons buyers excuse for dropping out of the Holstein market is a lot of poor fed holesteins.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes jbs is buying a lot of nice cattle cheap right now. Stains are sellin .35 under colored this part of the country, and I think that basis might grow.

When the crap hit the fan guys were scrammbling for contracts. Just for a place to go with them. Jbs froze all contracts since they're making hand over fist at the sale barn. Just give it few months , the packers will be begging for fats and they won't care about the hide.

I heard that too swmnhay. Funny thing is those poor cattle are so heavily discounted they still make out. I think thell be coming back with 80 or 85% prime contracts when they start writing them again so they can discount even more dollars, and cheapen up those Holstein contracts.

I (a lot of us) can make a Stein eat just like a colored , but some of those lengthy bastards just don't have a chance no matter how you feed em.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I used to buy steers at auction. 3 day olds for $20. This was in late 90s. I quit when they hit $100. Even cheap corn ouldnt make me think about Holsteins again


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

bbos2 said:


> I heard that too swmnhay. Funny thing is those poor cattle are so heavily discounted they still make out. I think thell be coming back with 80 or 85% prime contracts when they start writing them again so they can discount even more dollars, and cheapen up those Holstein contracts.
> 
> I (a lot of us) can make a Stein eat just like a colored , but some of those lengthy bastards just don't have a chance no matter how you feed em.


I haven't heard of the 80-85% contracts.I think their typical contract is 70% choice or better.It always bothered me when I sent a load and it graded 90-100% choice or better I didn't receive a premium but they deducted if it was under 70% or for any off types of cattle you are severely discounted.Plus they could call them over 30 month even when your records showed it was under 20 month old.IIRC discount on over 30 month,dark cutter,standard grade,hard bone,etc. was $35.

I'd put a well fed Holstein beef against a colored beef any day.A hol/Jersey is even better yet.I shipped some grade and yield and they usually make prime.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Hmmm I wonder how much meat JBS is shipping in from other countries?


2,500 metric tons of fresh beef per month from Brazil alone. http://www.northernag.net/AGNews/AgNewsStories/TabId/657/ArtMID/2927/ArticleID/7278/JBS-Outlines-Brazilian-Beef-Shipment-Plans-to-US-for-2017.aspx

One report says JBS is responsible for 70% of Australian fresh beef exports. Australia exported 2.4 billion dollars worth of fresh beef to the U.S. in 2015.

JBS is the gorilla in the room. If I was of the other political party I would throw them in the same boat with the Russians. Rather than hacking, I believe they understand the power of political lobbying and donations.

The Packers and Livestock Act, and USDA enforcement branch, no longer exist. Keep the laws on the books, defund enforcement and make your own rules.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> .... Old adage holds true, the quickest cure for high prices is high prices.


With dairy expanding here in Michigan, I just visited a neighbor who milks, they are keeping all their bulls because of this low pricing (they keep their heifers for replacement herd expansion). He claims according to their records, they get just about 2 bull calves for every heifer out of their Holstein herd (2/3 to 1/3 ratio). If that is true, (percentage of bulls) and with our expansion of dairy............. could be some excess bull calves market.

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

lot of us) can make a Stein eat just like a colored , but some of those lengthy bastards just don't have a chance no matter how you feed em. 
swmnhay and Tim/South like this Like This
Quote
MultiQuote. I agree. WHY?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> lot of us) can make a Stein eat just like a colored , but some of those lengthy bastards just don't have a chance no matter how you feed em.
> swmnhay and Tim/South like this Like This
> Quote
> MultiQuote. I agree. WHY?


Some breeds do better being grass fed then others,Holsteins are not one of them.They will grow to much frame on grass or silage.They need to be pushed with grain so they finish sooner and to grade better.

Tyson/Dakota City will not but anything over a certain height and has/had? a bar by the unloading chutes that if the beef hits it it is returned to the truck.They won't take it period.Trucker nieghbor had to bring one back one time a few yrs back.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Long frame and their heads drag the floor as they go through the dis-assembly line. That is a big no-no I was told by an order buyer.

Same is true of the long, lanky Brahman cattle.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

The Holstein are a long term fatties job. But in victoria a lot are raised as bulls for the us grinding trade.most are contract raised for the meat packers.Bobby calves fom 7 days old from 50 to 100 most go into the veal trade.and if you have jury's bull calves very hard to sell.a question to any of the forum dairy farmer do you do a2 milk .this is a protein I think in the milk that makes it more easier for people who have trouble drinking milk


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The latest on JBS
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/03/17/brazil-police-dismantle-mafia-that-bribed-inspectors-to-sell-rancid-meat.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bribery is just a everyday event in most South American countries.....it is fairly easy to be killed there also. One needs to keep that in mind if vacationing, hunting, or on business in SA. You had better do a top notch study of your intended situation.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I am still of the opinion that one day domestic sourced food will be expensive and all imported food will be cheaper and used to "feed the masses". All it will take is one SERIOUS food safety concern from imported food to start that trend rolling full force...The concern over GMO's will take a backseat to food that is safe...


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

This is one of our oz weekly farm papers www.weekly times now. com.au.apparently the Brazilian have 160 containers on the water to china and meat in China to be held in storage I think the s....is about to hit the fan


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

JBS operates in the USA so look out they would do the same here if they could.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Ray 54 if one part of the company is corrupt, it's does look good for the rest.both our goverment want a kick up the backside for letting jbs controlling so much of the trade.I can remember when there was 6 players in the game .the thing to push know is the quality of our product.also it would be lot harder to bribe meat inspector here.better wages and conditions,also here the meat goes through 3 inspections


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am for the twenty percent border tax. It may well stop dumping of cheap beef in this country. I doubt we will ever get any relief through the packers and stockyards act.


----------

